# Front axles in a bind



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

I put a 2" lift with the 1" lift springs on my 420 and my front a-arms are pegged out as much as they can go. i forsee future problems. any suggestions?


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Ride it !!! I ran the same set up on my old Foreman with 27" outlaws and never had any axle issues. Axle issues on Hondas are rare and if they do occur it is usually due to a neglected torn boot or something like that.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

do you absolutely need the springs? if not i take them off if you don't feel comfortable with all that lift.


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

yea i love the lift, i want to go bigger, i just dont want to break down in the middle of mudfest. springs are a must i USE my bike.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> Ride it !!! I ran the same set up on my old Foreman with 27" outlaws and never had any axle issues. Axle issues on Hondas are rare and if they do occur it is usually due to a neglected torn boot or something like that.


I haven't seen a Honda that was powerful enough to break an axle. 

Sorry Honda owners, that one was just to easy, Just joking (kinda)


----------

